# Who is well versed in NFPA 13



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

Forgive me, but are you talking about a Sprinkler fitter preaction connection? 

I have always seen the sprinkler fitter install the preaction valve, then the contractor wires the tampers, flows, and sometimes the air pressure drop sensor, and then the monitoring company (sonitrol, ADT etc.) has someone perform a commissioning and then monitors the alarm system that the contractor installed.


Or did you mean something else?


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

http://thecodecoach.blogspot.com/2012/08/understanding-pre-action-sprinkler.html

My fire system for the whole building monitors one of these. This system covers one room. It has always been the case that this stand alone system monitors the sprinkler valves which are also for this one room only.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

*Preaction puzzle*

I've been retired for a while, didn't come across that many preaction systems and they were spread over the years. Those I was involved with were installed by sprinkler contractors and I don't remember valve supervision being hooked to any of them. I did the the fire alarm system, provided monitoring and the sprinkler contractor furnished/installed all the sprinkler switches (initiating and supervisory). I wired the sprinkler devices, and preaction panel outputs were just another device.

By intent, I was never involved with the initiating side of preaction.

Regards!


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

FA system will monitor the pre-action as a separate zone for alarms and troubles. The actual pre-action panel monitors detectors, supervisory, loss of air pressure, etc. and will initiate water flow. 

Seems dumb that a guy putting in a pre-action will not monitor the water flow. How will the pre-action function without letting water flow only after the loss of air and a detector is activated?


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

My point exactly. I am wondering if there is some requirement in 13 or 72 I can use to make him look like an arse. His claim is "this panel is installed as a single releasing point and that alone."

..As there's a second detector zone and 3 additional input zones staring me in the face on his panel, not being used.


----------

